# Medina river nature area( San Antonio)



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone fish this area? Going up for my sisters wedding and while they are out doing things I wanna head out and throw the long rod. Just want to see of anyone has fished this area or part of the Medina before.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

No but I have fished the Medina up in Pipe Creek several times this summer. I was using a 5 wt and it was too much rod.


----------

